# Yet another venomous villain haul....



## geeko (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's what i got from the collection

BPS:
Briar Rose BP
Oh So fair BP
Her Own Devices BP

Blushers:
Bite of an Apple blush
Darkly my dear blush

MES:
She Who dares mes
My dark magic mes

Lipsticks:
Violetta 
Toxic Tale
Innocence beware
Heartless

Lipgloss:
Devilishly stylish
Strange potion
Revenge is sweet

I'm done with for this collection. I love this collection the best out of the collections from this yr's. I bought the most from this collection as compared to the rest.


----------



## miss-lilly (Oct 8, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy!!

I'm too heading to the MAC store in a few hours for the 2nd part of my VV haul


----------



## dewinter (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

Great Haul! THanks for sharing


----------



## nunu (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing haul! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## LoraBrook (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome goodies! I wish they had BoA at my store!


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice haul! And isn't Darkly My Dear just so gorgeous?!


----------



## geeko (Oct 11, 2010)

ya...i'm loving my haul...i'm especially in love with toxic tale lipstick. Been wearing it everyday since i bought it


----------



## alumeze (Oct 11, 2010)

ooh nice! enjoy it!!


----------



## Taj (Oct 11, 2010)

I fought so hard not to get head over heel on this collection, and ended up with only 13 pieces ! ! !


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 14, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------

